# Birth Stones



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Birthstones were traditionally linked to the Zodiac.

However, modern birthstones are linked to calendar months, and each month has its own unique birthstone, with its own fabled properties.

I Thought it would be a handy List 
and nice to know each others birthstones . . . 

*January*

The birthstone for this month is the garnet,
which was once thought to be connected with the blood. 
This stone is supposed to protect the wearer from nightmares and offer guidance through the dark.

*February*

The birthstone for this month is the amethyst, 
and the folklore attached to this gem associates it with sobriety, tranquillity, protection and peace.
This birthstone as also been linked to improving the skin and preventing baldness, 
as well as protection from deceit, so it has a lot to live up to!

*March*

This month's birthstone is aquamarine,
which has been linked to the making of new friends as well as affection and love, hope and health. 
This stone was once also thought to protect those at sea.

April

One of the most popular gems throughout history, diamonds are the birthstone for this month,
and these stones are linked to love, eternity and strength. 
This has contributed towards diamonds being the most popular gems of all time 
when it comes to romance, such as engagement rings and wedding bands.

*May*

This month's birthstone is the beautiful emerald, 
once linked to health and the curing of ailments,
as well as being associated with the ability to see in to the future,
giving them an almost bewitching, magical reputation

*June*

The elegant pearl is the birthstone for the month of June, 
and this gem has been linked with chastity and modesty, making it something of an angelic,
pure birthstone. They are also linked to successful and happy marriages.

*July*

The birthstone for this month is the ravishing ruby, 
a stone traditionally linked with protection and harmony.
This birthstone has been mined since ancient times, and boasts a spectacular beauty.

*August*

The birthstone for the month of August is peridot, 
which was commonly linked with protection against evil and night terrors, 
as well as a gem that enhanced the properties of healing drugs.

September

Sumptuous sapphire is the birthstone associated with September, 
and this gem has been linked with faith and purity, as well as foresight.
It was thought that the stronger the sparkle of the gem, the more faithful and honest the wearer.

*October*

The birthstone of October is the opal, a stone that has been linked to purity, hope and innocence. 
This gem has also been linked to healing forces,
friendship and emotion, so it has experienced its fair share of folklore over the years.

*November*
The birthstone for this month is topaz, 
once linked with sanity, healing, and life, as well as being connected to strength by the ancient Greeks. 
This stone has even been linked to an ability to make the wearer invisible in dangerous situations.

*December*

The given birthstone for December is turquoise, 
and this precious stone was once linked to happiness, fortune and luck, 
making it a very popular gem in centuries gone by.

Do you wear an item with your birthstone on  do you think any of this is true 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Mines sapphire


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Mine is Sapphire too

My engagement ring is Diamond (forever) and Sapphire 

T xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ooooohhhhh im a ruby


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mine is Diamond linked to Love eternity & strength!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

What in the charts cleg?!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm Opel


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah thats what i thought u meant but didnt want to sound stupid!!

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

ruby ruby ruby ru by ! da nah ne nah ne nah . . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

There is something wrong there, mine is linked to chastity, modesty, angelic and pure!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

oops sorry - I shouldn't have said anything!  Let people here think I am sweet and innocent!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> There is something wrong there, mine is linked to chastity, modesty, angelic and pure!!
> 
> Sue



Oh dear Sue are you saying your none of these or just one. . . .


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine is emerald...my engagement ring has emerald and diamonds. I really want a bracelet with emeralds in but can't find one I like


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

have one custom made hun 

My friend was given some Peridot and had an engagment ring made . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Mines Emerald May

This month's birthstone is the beautiful emerald, 
once linked to health and the curing of ailments,
as well as being associated with the ability to see in to the future,
giving them an almost bewitching, magical reputation

i do have one a very pretty one my nan bought me b4 she died i dont wear it tho !!!

I got weebs some lovley peridot earings for her birthday last year 
August

The birthstone for the month of August is peridot, 
which was commonly linked with protection against evil and night terrors, 
as well as a gem that enhanced the properties of healing drugs.

so we should be ok in stratford we sharing a room lots of healing drugs !!!!

lol
lou xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Wraakgodin said:
> 
> 
> > There is something wrong there, mine is linked to chastity, modesty, angelic and pure!!
> ...


Perhaps I shouldn't answer that question!!!


----------

